# Help Steve and Peg's New Foster Children...



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

As we all know, Steve and Peg have really taken on a BIG project recently. I know a lot of us want to help and I know from reading the posts that some already have, but for those of us, myself included, who for one reason or the other are unable to actually foster or adopt a new rescue or didn't think about sending supplies there is another way to help - to specifically help Steve and Peg's new kids.

I corresponded with Mary Palmer of North Central Maltese Rescue and she agreed that I could post this and I hope Joe is okay with this post also. Anyway...

If you want to make a monetary donation to NCMR and have it specifically earmarked for Steve and Peg's kids, please add 38 cents to your total donation and Mary will know its for Steve and Peg's crew.

Mary told me she has 35 in rescue right and can use any amount now matter how smal or largel.

I'm in no pressuring you, and Steve and Peg had no idea I was going to do this, but if you want to help please Click Here to Donate to NCMR, add .38 to your total and it will be earmarked for them specifically.

And, remember YOUR DONATIONS ARE TAX DEDUCTIBLE!!!

Thanks! 

Linda, Sophie and Annie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for posting this information. I was wanting to help and this is perfect!

I admire Steve and Peg for their dedication. I hope to read more about these sweet doggies and their progress in a loving environment.

Glenda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Thank you for posting this information. I was wanting to help and this is perfect!
> 
> I admire Steve and Peg for their dedication. I hope to read more about these sweet doggies and their progress in a loving environment.
> 
> Glenda[/B]



Yes, I'm so glad that Kallie and Catcher's mom came up with this idea in the original post - all I did was e-mail NCMR to see if I could post it here.  I forgot to mention that in the original post. :brownbag: 

Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Linda, Sher, and everyone else who is helping rescue in any way.

I should add that two of these guys are going to Dorreen (not a member here) in Prescott this Saturday. We will decide later as the time approches exactly which two it is. Right now I'm having a serious problem trying to decide.

I've not spoken to Mary for a day or two but I do know there is a owner turn in which I do not believe has occurred yet in Tucson and then the same source of these 5 dogs has many more which I understand they could send to us... so I do expect to get 2 or 3 more in the next couple weeks from some place.


I'll just give you a brief status today... I honestly do not remember if I have explained here the setup we have right now... but we basically have an xpen with the 5 dogs which gives them access to outside and our doggy run via the doggy door. I do want to add here that normally unmonitored outside access for a Maltese is not something to be encouraged... but we have a very safe and secure doggy run area and the single back yard access gate is locked and hooked into the alarm and this neighborhood is very safe and secure. Anyway, at first this caused a problem as this meant Max, Rocky and Chance had no access to outside.

Well, this weekend it hit me that our guys are so much larger and can make some pretty good jumps... so I made a passageway through the xpen wall in a small space that our 3 can easily jump to get outside, but which is high enough these guys will not even try to jump. These little guys range from 4 to 6 pounds.... versus our dogs (probably Maltese mixes) which are 15 to 18 pounds.

When I came home from work, everyone but Rita was outside sunning themself in the grass. As I was watching everyone, Chance was getting into his play stance and making his "come play with me" growls. He did get some playing started, but you can tell it is still somewhat a foreign idea to these guys. Later when we came inside to eat, everyone eventually came in and we saw Chance in the x-pen with them, again, trying to get someone to play.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, I would love to see some more pics of them - not that you're busy or anything. They must think they've landed in heaven - which they have. And, your boys must be awesome to welcome them so nicely. Sophie's still not sure sometimes if she wants Annie to stay. Annie who thinks she should be velcroed to Sophie is also known as:

Annie Let Go of Sophie's Tail
Annie Get Your Face Out of Sophie's Butt
Annie Let Go of Sophie's Ear
Annie Please Let Sophie Finish Pooping Before you Eat It - Don't Eat It!!!
Annie Sophie's Trying to Sleep
Annie That's Sophie's Food, Treat, Toy, Etc.
and the ever popular:

Annie - NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

and Sophie's new name is:

Poor Poor Sophie

:smpullhair:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the donation idea and the link!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you for the link....made paypal donation much easier....so easy even I could figure it out....  ....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I just learned that if you pay via PayPal, PayPal keeps money off the top, NMR does not get it and your receipt (for tax purposes) is not the full amount. If there is no emergency, a check might be better.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for doing this, Linda. It's a great idea.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

All of my paypal receipts and the tax docs from NCMR are all in the full amount donated. This is not just for donations made to NCMR, but to other charities as well. I use the paypal button on the NCMR site.

However, I'd be very interested in knowing if they in fact do not get the full amount.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> All of my paypal receipts and the tax docs from NCMR are all in the full amount donated. This is not just for donations made to NCMR, but to other charities as well. I use the paypal button on the NCMR site.
> 
> However, I'd be very interested in knowing if they in fact do not get the full amount.[/B]



I believe paypal charges 6%. Since paypal is not a "non profit" organization, and you pay to
use their services, this percentage is not tax deductable. Only the exact amount the 501c
organization actually receives.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I didn't understand that I, the sender of funds, was paying to use PayPal - I thought it was considered the recipient who did. 

By way of comparison, when I buy something on ebay, I am not asked for any more money when I pay via PayPal. (I'm not a seller so I don't see that end of it.)

Anyway, it is something for donors to consider, that the money PayPal keeps could help feed or care for the doggies. If NMR would prefer donations by check, I'm sure we would be happy to oblige.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll check my receipts when I get home - just received a confirmation from NCMR the other day - I guess I didn't look close enough and just filed it along with this years tax papers. Hope I didn't screw up 2007 taxes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I didn't understand that I, the sender of funds, was paying to use PayPal - I thought it was considered the recipient who did.
> 
> By way of comparison, when I buy something on ebay, I am not asked for any more money when I pay via PayPal. (I'm not a seller so I don't see that end of it.)
> 
> Anyway, it is something for donors to consider, that the money PayPal keeps could help feed or care for the doggies. If NMR would prefer donations by check, I'm sure we would be happy to oblige. [/B]



I'm not sure either ~ LOL

Either way, I do agree that every penny counts. I prefer to send them checks.
This way, every dime goes to towards the doggies.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: Excellent idea, I just donated.... :grouphug:


----------

